# New product ? removal of excessive head-space



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I have come up with a great idea and I would like some feedback. In the past several years I have seen a lot of people have excessive head space in their carboys. I have developed a air bladder that can be pushed down the carboy neck and then blown up to remove any excess head space as it automatically seals until removal. This product is totally reusable

Please let me know if you think that there is a market for this type of product

Thanks Steve


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure sounds like a great idea to me! What would be the price range approx for this product?


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 19, 2012)

Can we see a pic?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You can find those in vending machines ribbed so they don't slip out.  Sorry couldn't help it. I think its a great idea. It'll have to be food grade and not give off any off tastes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Sure sounds like a great idea to me! What would be the price range approx for this product?



I am thinking 5 dollars which would include shipping as well - not exactly sure yet - though hopefully less.

steve 
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea. Cheaper than gas or marbles or a 5G carboy for sure. You could probably charge 2X that amount if it worked well and was reusable.


----------



## Flem (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw a similar product being introduced on the TV program, "Shark Tank". It used an inflatable bladder that was inserted ino a partially consumed wine bottle and then inflated with a bulb to occupy all the air space and thus reduce oxidation. Looked like a great idea.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2012)

Flem said:


> I saw a similar product being introduced on the TV program, "Shark Tank". It used an inflatable bladder that was inserted ino a partially consumed wine bottle and then inflated with a bulb to occupy all the air space and thus reduce oxidation. Looked like a great idea.



Mike I need to know did he get eaten by the SHARKS or not ! (LOL)

I came up with device several years ago because I did not trust 100% in gas and marbles -I was afraid of breaking the carboy, and I really do not like topping of wine with different ones if I do not have to

Thanks Steve


----------



## Flem (Feb 19, 2012)

Steve, I did a Google search and came up with this:

http://inthesharktank.com/2012/02/shark-tank-ratings-rise-wine-balloon-commentary/


----------



## grapeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you envision more than one size? Some tanks, etc are bigger and some are smaller.

Just yesterday I was invited over to a high level politician's winery to help diagnose oxidation issues. Almost every tank and carboy had excessive headspace. A simple device like yours would help minimize these types of problems.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2012)

That is pretty cool! Somehow we never seem to have any leftover bottles of wine when we entertain etc.!! 



Flem said:


> Steve, I did a Google search and came up with this:
> 
> http://inthesharktank.com/2012/02/shark-tank-ratings-rise-wine-balloon-commentary/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Do you envision more than one size? Some tanks, etc are bigger and some are smaller.
> 
> Just yesterday I was invited over to a high level politician's winery to help diagnose oxidation issues. Almost every tank and carboy had excessive headspace. A simple device like yours would help minimize these types of problems.



Yes, right now I have a 1/2 gallon, 1 gallon and a whopping 3 gallon sizes already.

thanks steve


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it's a great idea!!!!!


----------



## Winegirl (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd be very interested in something like that!


----------



## Dugger (Feb 19, 2012)

I think something like this would be great. 
I believe you are proposing to seal the carboy neck with the bladder - this might not be a good idea when the wine may still be degassing, which is at the stage many of us need topup. I had thought some time ago of a balloon type device that you could fill with water and submerge it in the carboy to achieve volume displacement but leave the top open. Perhaps this is something you may want to consider as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 19, 2012)

Dugger said:


> I think something like this would be great.
> I believe you are proposing to seal the carboy neck with the bladder - this might not be a good idea when the wine may still be degassing, which is at the stage many of us need topup. I had thought some time ago of a balloon type device that you could fill with water and submerge it in the carboy to achieve volume displacement but leave the top open. Perhaps this is something you may want to consider as well.



I am not sealing the carboy neck - it is actually below the neck
You will still be able to use a bunge and a airlock like you typically do now.

It appears that there is a demand for this - so I will move foward on this ,soon.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## jswordy (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, $5 beats $8.25 and cartridge costs.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've thought of the same general idea myself. The only problem I find is rubber coming in contact with wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 20, 2012)

joea132 said:


> I've thought of the same general idea myself. The only problem I find is rubber coming in contact with wine.



Luckily it is not made of rubber
I will hopefully will have more info on this next week, this week is already full.

thanks steve


----------



## BobF (Feb 20, 2012)

I certainly don't want to discourage anyone from making a few bucks filling a need, but ....
There me be a market and you might sell a few, but I find it much easier to make batches a bit larger to have wine for topping up. I'm not a kit maker, and I can see how making larger batches from kits would be a problem, but still ... in the end properly topping up is the best overall approach.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 20, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Luckily it is not made of rubber
> I will hopefully will have more info on this next week, this week is already full.
> 
> thanks steve



I hope you are successful with this idea. You're a braver man than me for going ahead and moving on the idea. When things fall together count me in for one.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 20, 2012)

BobF said:


> I certainly don't want to discourage anyone from making a few bucks filling a need, but ....
> There me be a market and you might sell a few, but I find it much easier to make batches a bit larger to have wine for topping up. I'm not a kit maker, and I can see how making larger batches from kits would be a problem, but still ... in the end properly topping up is the best overall approach.



Bob you are exactly correct in every way! That is how I was taught, but there are a alot of people who do not have alot of different size carboys and containers to properly do this. That is why I put this out there to see if there was a demand -prior to moving foward with production.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 23, 2012)

*beta testers wanted*

This post has been deleted by me - for the beta testers for the air bladder system

Thanks Steve


----------



## hocke230 (Apr 26, 2013)

This ever go anywhere? I dont want to buy a 3 gallon carboy, when I have a 6 gallon empty


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 26, 2013)

hocke230 said:


> This ever go anywhere? I dont want to buy a 3 gallon carboy, when I have a 6 gallon empty



No I did not take it to the next level - still on the back burner. It can displace approx 1 gallon,yes I can get larger ones,but I would recommend that if you need a 3 gallon and only have 6 gallon - is to purchase the 3 gallon. The main idea was between carboys within a gallon or so - say 5 to a 6 or 6 to a 7 where you were about 2 bottles + short and didnt want to top off with wine and you didnt have enough marbles either.


----------

